# A Hoosier in Vegas



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Since I can;t seem to make any of the MoB herf's around here, though I'd go to Vegas and look for the herfer's out there!

Goin to be in Vegas for some work stuff, but before that begins, I am hooking up with Guitarman at his shop to smoke up some stogies on Saturday night. Any Vegas monkeys that want to join in would be welcome. I have yet to meet in person any of my fellow jungle mates.

Sean


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

illinoishoosier said:


> Since I can;t seem to make any of the MoB herf's around here, though I'd go to Vegas and look for the herfer's out there!
> 
> Goin to be in Vegas for some work stuff, but before that begins, I am hooking up with Guitarman at his shop to smoke up some stogies on Saturday night. Any Vegas monkeys that want to join in would be welcome. I have yet to meet in person any of my fellow jungle mates.
> 
> Sean


Aww man!! I wanna go!!

Dang

MCS


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Aww man!! I wanna go!!
> 
> Dang
> 
> MCS


Next time I am in the Hoosier state, maybe I can came have some cake with you MCS.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Aww man!! I wanna go!!
> 
> Dang
> 
> MCS


Nananana na na nah!
muahahaha
HERF'N in vegas ONCE MORE!
seems like before i came here i always thought vegas would be a HUGE attraction for cigar guys, but its dead here, im so glade a few ape's come in here and there and look me up, so far ive had the great honor of herfin with only a meer 6 members of the board. 3 live here haha. But the list will grow!!
dont worry buddy- we'll treat ya right here :ss:tu


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

illinoishoosier said:


> I have yet to meet in person any of my fellow jungle mates.
> 
> Sean


LMK brother I'll try to meet up with ya for a smoke some time. :cb

Jason :tu


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

cookieboy364 said:


> LMK brother I'll try to meet up with ya for a smoke some time. :cb
> 
> Jason :tu


heh heh you're a given since we found out we're in the same zip code!:ss


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Well it looks like the day has changed to Sunday if anybody wants to hang with me and Guitarman..unless he posts otherwise.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

illinoishoosier said:


> Well it looks like the day has changed to Sunday if anybody wants to hang with me and Guitarman..unless he posts otherwise.


Sheeeeeet.... Sunday.. CIgars... Football( that is if you want that  )
Sounds like an awesome day to herf. Let me know when you want to come in, and i can perhaps get some lunch for us and we can enjoy the day-
WHAT CIGARS DO YOU LIKE


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Sheeeeeet.... Sunday.. CIgars... Football( that is if you want that  )
> Sounds like an awesome day to herf. Let me know when you want to come in, and i can perhaps get some lunch for us and we can enjoy the day-
> WHAT CIGARS DO YOU LIKE


That is pretty much a perfect Sunday....I plan on parking my behind in front of the screens at Mandalay Bay sports book on Saturday and od'ing on college football with a non herfing buddy (sad to say)

DO I have to pick a favorite?

I like the CAO Italias and Brazilia, Punch Gran Puro, smoked an excalibur 1066 dark knight the other day and it was pretty darn good!:ss

But as my local guy always tells me, spread it around..try a bunch.

Oh BTW, I am bringing a mini bomb for you. I believe you mentioned somewhere you'd like to try one...It starts with Famous and ends in Nic 3000:tu. My travel box is busting at the seams with goodies!!

See you Sunday.

And all you other Vegas herfers, pack up some smokes and come and herf with us. Good times...:mn


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

oh yeah, the time...well what time do the games start out there your way? I always get confused with the time changes...If i can drag out of bed...i should be able to make it by noonish, 1 at the latest..only looks like a short cab ride away.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

illinoishoosier said:


> That is pretty much a perfect Sunday....I plan on parking my behind in front of the screens at Mandalay Bay sports book on Saturday and od'ing on college football with a non herfing buddy (sad to say)
> 
> DO I have to pick a favorite?
> 
> ...


SOunds AWESOME man!
I would love to try a 3000  and as always i have a little PAYBACK for you as well 
the time difference that i know of is 2 hours before MN/central time. 9pm there, 7pm here.
Hell sat night if you wanted to just walk the casino floors have a cigar or w/e ill cruise on out, The more the better:ss


----------

